# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Batman Arkham Asylum HELP

## Bem

Помогите, я когда начинаю проходить уровень, где морг, ну Batman видит мёртвых родителей, у меня после этого вылетает игра и выводит такую ошибку:Runtime error!и моя папка с игрой This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unual way.
Please contact the application`s support team for more information.
Что мне нужно сделать?

----------


## Flynn

у меня такое бывал изза патча который я ставил.
когда снес игру полностью и поставил заново без патча смог пройти все!

----------


## Bem

спасибо,надо попробовать

----------


## Bem

Всё равно вылетает,я без патча играю

----------


## Flynn

у тя какая версия игры?
1.1 или 1.0 ?
если 1.0 и ты сверху ставишь руссификатор, то это просто версия игры такая с глюками.
а если у тя версия 1.1 то возможно виновата твоя оперционка!

----------


## Bem

1.0 операционка Windows 7

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_
и русификатор я не ставил

----------


## Flynn

скачай хорошую новую 1.1
1.0 на многих компах даёт глюки.
если версия 1.1 тоже будет вылетать, значит твой Windows 7 сборка старая.

----------


## EverestC

Bem всё просто.... ставишь минималку на видео проходишь этот момент но таких ошибок в игре много поэтому всё пройти легче на минималках))))

----------


## Bem

Cпасибо,я попробую так сделать

----------

